# BANGKOK | Siam Square One | U/C



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*About*
FLD Concept (Fashion, Lifestyle and Digital)

*Description*
Chulalongkorn University Property Management Office has 
been set up independently to manage and oversee properties 
outside of the University campus. Siam Square One is one of 
its retail development projects worth THB 1,800 million, 
located on “The Old Siam Theater” plot of land in excess of 8.45-rai. 
Carrying the slogan “Fashion and Lifestyle with Digital” 
the shopping complex comprises of 7 storeys with a total rental area 
of over 32,600 sq.m. and over 270 car parking spaces. 

*Inhabitants Mixture*
7 FL. Sky Hall & Roof Garden
6 FL. Banking and Beauty 
5 FL. Fine Dining & Family Restaurants
4 FL. Café, International Delicacies, Confectionaries, and Juice Bars
3 FL. International Fashion & Lifestyle Brands, Digital Technology Shops, 
Cielo Hall (Outdoor) 
2 FL. International Fashion & Lifestyle Brands
1 FL. Fashion by Siam Square Origins
LG FL. Fashion by Siam Square Origins, Flora Hall (Outdoor), Horizon Hall (Indoor)
B FL. Parking Lot

*Basic Info*
Location	*254 Phayathai Road, Wangmai, Pathumwan, Bangkok, Thailand 10330*

*Contact Info*
Phone	02 255 9999
Email	[email protected] , [email protected]
Website	http://www.siamsquareone.com
http://www.facebook.com/SIAM.SQUARE.I


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

TheWestWing said:


> Taken on January 13, 2013


....


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Originally Posted by *_Hawk_*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Festival*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

thanabank said:


>


xxx


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Sakesin said:


> *ความคืบหน้า วันอังคารที่ 6 สิงหาคม 2556*
> ภาพจาก Facebook โครงการ https://www.google.co.th/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CGEQFjAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FSIAM.SQUARE.I&ei=F64AUuSbDsmOrge89YDgCw&usg=AFQjCNFPJ1UicRl2QhsKjajsfxud83JrkQ&sig2=n-MKmTBNuPanOKnaFOlcPg


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

thanabank said:


>


...


----------

